# Upper Colorado 2 Bridges Update



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

With the flows staying in the 3000cfs range we have closed the upper takeout at 2 Bridges River Access. Please use the main ramp just past the second (private) bridge. If flows near the 5000cfs mark we'll open the upper access gates again.


----------



## Ptfennelworth (Jun 12, 2016)

What is the best station to check flows on the Rancho to Two Bridges section? I use Riverdata and Rivercast apps and they can vary substantially...
Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Kremmling Bridge. 

A new one was installed at Catamount Bridge last fall, has yet to be calibrated. A balance of the two considering Piney River will be optimal for Rancho to State in the future.


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

I usually take the pumphouse gauge and add what the Piney is coming in with.


----------

